

College Isn’t and Shouldn’t Be the Best Years of Your Life - david_xia
http://www.davidxia.com/2012/01/college-isnt-and-shouldnt-be-the-best-years-of-your-life/

======
c_t_montgomery
I'm in college, and it's been the best two years of my life. While I'm excited
for what my future holds, there's something appealing about the little
responsibility students have.

I took last semester off to work with a startup in SF, and it was an amazing
experience. It taught me that I should in fact cherish my time at school
because of the little responsibility we really do have on campus.

------
paulhauggis
It is the best years of your life. Why? It's the easiest time to make friends
and meet women your own age. You can do this later in life, but it's more
difficult because everyone is doing their own thing.

